# Boo (Lightning) Appendix Quarter Horse



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

*And more pics..*

They vary from times, but the oldest are the two with the really big bit... Snaffle pic's are all newer than those


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

And the first(gray and white) pic. Is from today


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

Anybody????


----------



## FoxyJumper (Jan 3, 2014)

Over all I think he's a nice looking horse. I love his color and the fact that he is a more stout looking muscular horse. Some appendixes that I have seen look a little more lean and thoroughbred like, which isn't my favorite look. But I think he is a really good looking horse.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I like him overall! I think his toes look long in that last picture you posted, but as you said they're from different times. So I'm sure the problem has been fixed. He looks pretty well put together from the pictures you've posted, some are harder to judge than others. He has a thick neck which looks to tie in a little high (maybe it's just me) and he looks a little bit downhill, but he seems like a real sweetheart!


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

Last pic was during an abcess and I was just trying to leave him alone as much as possible. Was also just after switching to barefoot =) I think they look much better now, and hes not had an abcess since. Usedto get them all the time


----------



## Soulofhorse (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't like his hind legs - seems a bit bow-legged to me and also the ribcage could be deeper to provide more space for lungs. But after all he's not ment to be a racing horse or a show jumpig champion and as a "hobby" riding horse* he should do great.

* for a "hobby horse" I couldn't find an English equivalent. In Czech "hobby horse" means a horse for "recreation riding" - mostly some short and slow trail rides outside, some simlpe work in the arena and for some people it's also "hobby contests" - for non-licensed riders, low obstacles. How would you call a horse for this puropse in English (when one is riding for relax and for fun, not for an sport ambition)?


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

lol Soul... He's a winning barrel horse


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

Along with doing very hard and long trail rides in all kind of weather, with no issues =)


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

The pictures are not the greatest so it is hard to give a good critique. Overall, I don't see any glaring huge issues. 

The only thing that seems "off" to me are that his lower hind leg seems to be set under him, instead of straight. The hind legs are also slightly cow-hocked-looking. 

I don't see anything wrong with his ribcage depth. 

On a side note, I'd caution you against riding barefoot in a saddle. It's very easy for a foot to slip all the way through a stirrup. The heel on a riding boot has its purpose. If you are going to ride barefoot, then don't use the stirrups. 

Not a bad looking horse at all!


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you Beau... And while when I was younger I did dumb things like ride barefoot, and worse. That was just a summer or so back and only for camra purposes.... My mom wanted the pic for something she was doing and he's normaly very solid so the visks seemed ok =) I know he's not perfect... and his legs have always been our main issue. But soul's discription of what he may be used for was just way off


----------



## HunterJumperShow (Dec 29, 2013)

He's stunning!

My only thought would be that in a couple pictures he looks like he's over in the knee and has some funky pastern angles in his back feet, as well as some mild sickle hocks. Also a tad low tied in the neck. Nothing horribly wrong and he looks built to last, the only thing that seems really off are those knees.. especially in the picture where you are on him in the saddle.


----------



## Soulofhorse (Jan 7, 2012)

ToManyHorsesAndOnePony said:


> lol Soul... He's a winning barrel horse


I didn't mean to be rude at all :wink:, you wanted an honest critique so I did my best to find anything "wrong" about the horse. The bright sides had been noticed by the others and, of course, it's a nice horse with great musculature on both front and hind whitch is important for a barrel sprinter - wish my mare had a quarters like that .


----------



## steeldustgurl (Jan 3, 2014)

He looks like a barrel horse! Very pretty and stout, nice bone structure, perfect cross. Toes look a bit long in the last picture, but im sure he has had a trim


----------

